# 来る



## fxlle

日本へ来る時、中国の空港でパスポートを見せました。

なぜ「見せました」を使う一方、「来る」を使いますか？


----------



## Flaminius

この質問は、一方の動詞が過去形「見せました」なのに他方が非過去の「来る」なのはなぜかということですか?　よくある質問なのでそう仮定して答えますが、私が間違っていたら教えてください。

日本語の時制は相対時制といって、従属節の時制は主節の時制との関係だけで決まります。主節と同時か後の出来事を表すなら従属節の時制は非過去、主節より後の出来事を表すなら従属節の時制は過去です。
1. 主節より後の出来事: 従属節が「後」などで終わる場合
切符を買った後、改札を通ってください。
2. 主節より前の出来事: 従属節が「前」などで終わる場合
仕事をする前に、弁当を食べた。
3. 主節と同時の出来事: 従属節が「時」などで終わる場合。これは従属節が主節の出来事の背景、前提などを表す場合を含みます。
食事をする時、私はテレビを見ない。
日本に来る時、パスポートを取得した。

最後の例が質問の冒頭の文を理解する助けになることと思います。


----------



## fxlle

Flaminius said:


> この質問は、一方の動詞が過去形「見せました」なのに他方が非過去の「来る」なのはなぜかということですか?　よくある質問なのでそう仮定して答えますが、私が間違っていたら教えてください。
> 
> 日本語の時制は相対時制といって、従属節の時制は主節の時制との関係だけで決まります。主節と同時か後の出来事を表すなら従属節の時制は非過去、主節より後の出来事を表すなら従属節の時制は過去です。
> 1. 主節より後の出来事: 従属節が「後」などで終わる場合
> 切符を買った後、改札を通ってください。
> 2. 主節より前の出来事: 従属節が「前」などで終わる場合
> 仕事をする前に、弁当を食べた。
> 3. 主節と同時の出来事: 従属節が「時」などで終わる場合。これは従属節が主節の出来事の背景、前提などを表す場合を含みます。
> 食事をする時、私はテレビを見ない。
> 日本に来る時、パスポートを取得した。
> 
> 最後の例が質問の冒頭の文を理解する助けになることと思います。


回答ありがとうございました。


----------



## fxlle

Flaminius said:


> この質問は、一方の動詞が過去形「見せました」なのに他方が非過去の「来る」なのはなぜかということですか?　よくある質問なのでそう仮定して答えますが、私が間違っていたら教えてください。
> 
> 日本語の時制は相対時制といって、従属節の時制は主節の時制との関係だけで決まります。主節と同時か後の出来事を表すなら従属節の時制は非過去、主節より後の出来事を表すなら従属節の時制は過去です。
> 1. 主節より後の出来事: 従属節が「後」などで終わる場合
> 切符を買った後、改札を通ってください。
> 2. 主節より前の出来事: 従属節が「前」などで終わる場合
> 仕事をする前に、弁当を食べた。
> 3. 主節と同時の出来事: 従属節が「時」などで終わる場合。これは従属節が主節の出来事の背景、前提などを表す場合を含みます。
> 食事をする時、私はテレビを見ない。
> 日本に来る時、パスポートを取得した。
> 
> 最後の例が質問の冒頭の文を理解する助けになることと思います。



国へ帰ったとき、両親の手伝いをします。

なぜ「帰った」を使う一方、「します」を使いますか？


----------



## Flaminius

むしろ従属節「帰った」で丁寧語がつかわれないことに注目するべきです。従属節では敬語が省略される傾向があります。


----------



## fxlle

Flaminius said:


> むしろ従属節「帰った」で丁寧語がつかわれないことに注目するべきです。従属節では敬語が省略される傾向があります。


日本人はこの文章は使いません？


----------



## Flaminius

この文章とはなんですか?　「国へ帰りました時、両親の手伝いをします」のような構文のことですか?　はい、まず使いませんね。丁寧過ぎて人を馬鹿にしているかのように聞こえます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

fxlle said:


> 『国へ帰ったとき、両親の手伝いをします。』
> 
> この文章は、普通によく使われる構文と思いますが、なぜ従属節で過去形の「帰った」を使う一方、主節で現在形の「します」を使うのですか？　国へ帰る時と両親の手伝いをする時は同時期であると思うのですが。


----------



## Flaminius

相対時制は話者の見方が反映されるので、ある程度いい加減なのだと思います。ただし「国に帰る」という動作が終了しないと両親の手伝いはできないので従属節と主節には前後関係があるといえます。パスポートを見せる例文の方は、日本に来るという動作が完結しない内にパスポートを見せるので同時的といえます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I just wondered there might be some typos.　


Flaminius said:


> この質問は、一方の動詞が過去形「見せました」なのに他方が非過去の「来る」なのはなぜかということですか?　よくある質問なのでそう仮定して答えますが、私が間違っていたら教えてください。
> 
> 日本語の時制は相対時制といって、従属節の時制は主節の時制との関係だけで決まります。主節と同時か後の出来事を表すなら従属節の時制は非過去、主節より*後（→前？）*の出来事を表すなら従属節の時制は過去です。
> 1. *（従属節が）*主節より*前*の出来事: 従属節が「後」などで終わる場合
> 切符を買った後、改札を通ってください。
> 2. *（従属節が）*主節より*後*の出来事: 従属節が「前」などで終わる場合
> 仕事をする前に、弁当を食べた。
> 3. 主節と同時の出来事: 従属節が「時」などで終わる場合。これは従属節が主節の出来事の背景、前提などを表す場合を含みます。
> 食事をする時、私はテレビを見ない。
> 日本に来る時、パスポートを取得した。
> 
> 最後の例が質問の冒頭の文を理解する助けになることと思います。


----------



## Flaminius

あ、ごめんなさい。だいぶ気の狂ったことを言ってしまった…


----------

